# Friday Sept 7 Need 1



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking for one crew tomorrow out of Bridge Bait. Plans are to run deep for AJ and Grouper with the occasional stop at a shrimper. PM me or call for details if interested. 
832-689-7663


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I am interested, please provide me with details.
Oscar Herdocia. 281 782-6526
[email protected]


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

waterfly said:


> I am interested, please provide me with details.
> Oscar Herdocia. 281 782-6526
> [email protected]


, 
Oscar. sorry not to get back to you sooner but position was filled. Thanks.


----------

